# great crested newts seen for sale.....



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

hi all, i will be going over to Hamm reptile show soon and was looking throught the classifieds for the show in september on www.terraristik.com and saw pairs of great crested newts for sale , i emaild the guy as i was intrestd to know ....and he was indeed selling them for 90 euros per pair at hamm .i googled there latin name this he had listed on his advert and it came up with great crestd newts and the picture he showed also looked like a male crested newt...i was under the impression that these were protected species and was against the law to trade with them....???:bash: he shouldnt be selling them shoudl he??


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

cacoonkitty said:


> hi all, i will be going over to Hamm reptile show soon and was looking throught the classifieds for the show in september on www.terraristik.com and saw pairs of great crested newts for sale , i emaild the guy as i was intrestd to know ....and he was indeed selling them for 90 euros per pair at hamm .i googled there latin name this he had listed on his advert and it came up with great crestd newts and the picture he showed also looked like a male crested newt...i was under the impression that these were protected species and was against the law to trade with them....???:bash: he shouldnt be selling them shoudl he??


 
It might just be a protected species in the UK??


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

As long as they're captive bred and come with papers/receipts stating their origin there's no problem. I keep 2 groups of cristatus one group is CB of UK origin and the other a CB group of German origin.


----------



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

ahhh ok is that so......i just wonderd as i love this species and did want some ,but certainly didnt want to be stopped coming into the uk customs with something i shouldnt have and get in the :censor: for it..


----------

